# Breed test



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Sort of a spin off from a few different threads...

If the breeders out there could design a breed test for the GSD...what would you require?

How would the test be different for SL and WL dogs?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Personally I would bring back the old SchH1 test.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Personally I would bring back the old SchH1 test.


 
For both 'strains/styles' of GSD?

Ive been told there are not two styles and that there are. The Iceberg thread made it pretty clear that they are going totally different directions.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is going to be way out there because it is not practical to apply .

to ask dog and handler to teach some brand new sequence -- randomly chosen , randomly submitted selections handed in that day . no one can prepare for it , other than give the dog a great deal of broad education as part of daily experience. 

it would reveal the dogs bidability and directability . requires bond and relationship . 

makes for better quality time spent between dog and handler , better understanding of dog , potential breeder gets to evaluate intelligence and trainability . More dimensions to dog in breeding , not just selecting for colour or biting - win win. 

the session would be open to view by all and any to see the work in progress . as it stands dogs are chosen by scores . this way you can start to separate trained behaviour from natural nerve and intelligence.

Swedish Mentality test !! -- 


.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

carmspack said:


> this is going to be way out there because it is not practical to apply .
> 
> to ask dog and handler to teach some brand new sequence -- randomly chosen , randomly submitted selections handed in that day . no one can prepare for it , other than give the dog a great deal of broad education as part of daily experience.
> 
> ...


Isn't this essentially Campagne?

Would that work as a test for both types?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no this would not be Campagne . 

Campagne test the dog , nerves , reaction, RECOVERY 

my creative test would be more engaged , active between handler and dog , being taught something on the spot

it tests the breeder as much as it tests the dog . makes for a more observant handler , better evaluation of young pups 

it is an idea -- not practical 

here is a large thread covering Swedish mentality test http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...49-titles-vs-certifications-working-type.html


and http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...annes-belgian-breeder-spit-some-thoughts.html


----------

